
Show HN: Jently Summarizer - jently-team
https://jent.ly
======
jently-team
Hey, Jent.ly team here!

Online articles are often lengthy and descriptive. To save your time and
attention, we developed a Chrome extension that summarizes online web pages by
highlighting the key points of an article.

Why build another summarization tool? We found that existing tools lacked
flexibility and various features. Some required you to copy-paste the source
text into their website. Some displayed the summary in a new window or pop-up.
Others were website specific, for example only summarizing on Reddit.

We built Jent.ly with that in mind! It works on a variety of websites (news,
blogs, reference), highlights the important sentences directly within the
page, and doesn’t require you to navigate to another website.

Try it out below and let us know how we did!

Download:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jently/ljpcoibfhgg...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/jently/ljpcoibfhggflcmmlbpbcmdkmdnaafeo?hl=en)

Facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/jentlysummarizer](https://www.facebook.com/jentlysummarizer)

Github: [https://github.com/jent-ly](https://github.com/jent-ly)

